# NZ North Island cubers



## CubeRed (Aug 16, 2021)

Well, I didn't see any thread for this, so here it is!
This is a place for all the cubers from North Island (NZ) to talk about cubing, competition or cube stores!
Recently I went to the NZ North Island Championships 2021. Anyone went there?
And also, where do y'all buy your cubes from? (I usually buy from speedcubeshop.nz)


----------



## CubeRed (Aug 23, 2021)

How is everyone doing in nz due to lockdown??


----------



## ShortStuff (Apr 22, 2022)

Hi fellow NZ cubers. Anyone going to the North Shore Cube Day 2022 this saturday?


----------

